# Anyone get their BFP on Femera/Letrozole??



## nik25

Just wondering if any of you ladies got your BFP from Femera? If so how many cycles did it take and what mg were you on? I've had 9 failed clomid cycles( I O'd each cycle) just finished my first round of femera 5mg.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey Nik - I would love to know too! I'm on my second day of Femara 5mg. No side effects so far!


----------



## nik25

Yay!! Good luck to us this month! Have tRied any other medicines like clomid before? And are you doing IUI with Femera?


----------



## nik25

What cd are you on?


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats x


----------



## ckylesworld

I would like to know this too. This is my 5th month on clomid and I o'ed every month and still BFN. My RE said we could try Femara if I wanted to. I thought about taking it but wanted some posative stories first.


----------



## typeA TTC

Nik- I'm on CD5. I have not tried any other medicine. My dr likes Femara better than clomid because he has had better success with it. I won't have an IUI, but here is the plan: take Femara from CD 3-7; go in for an u/s on CD14 to check follicles; then if the follicles look good I will have an ovadrel (sp?) trigger shot. 

I'm really hoping this will work this month. We will see! GL to all of us Femara girls!!! 

What about you guys? IUI? Trigger? CD?


----------



## typeA TTC

Have any of you guys had DH do a SA?


----------



## nik25

We've done 3failed IUIs so we aren't sure if we will do another this month (next week) ibut RE wants us to. My dh has had a few SA. The first one was Only 13% normal then about 6 months later it was much better but still lower than it should be. I'm on cd10 fixing to start poas lol. How about you girls?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm CD 7 and will start POAS in a day or two just in case. Although we aren't very far into this process DH had a SA because I thought it made sense to get that checked before pumping my body full of ovulation drugs. DH came out 'excellent' - count needed to be at least 20mil, his was over 120 mil. So DH is fine...it's just me and an ovulation issue. 

I have read a TON of Femara success stories on other sites. So I'm getting excited and praying it works. I've had little to no side effects and really wish I knew if my follicles were getting bigger, etc. are you going in for an u/s? Also when are BD?

Post your OPK results if you can! I'm just praying we both ovulate AND get the BFP!! I'm so happy there's someone else on the same drug as me and about the same CD!


----------



## nik25

Same here!! I'm very happy to have someone else going through the same thing! I'm not being monitored. Are you? We don't know if we will go for IUI or not. If so it'll be a few days for now. We will bd every other day until I get a smiley then every day. How about you?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm being monitored I guess. Going in for an u/s next Monday to check follicles. I wasn't going to BD until the faint positive OPK and then everyday for three days after the bright positive OPK. Even though I have the u/s next Monday, I'm still going to use the OPKs in case I O before the appt. if I start getting a faint line this week I'm going to call and see if I can move the appt to check follicle size etc. although, I'm not sure what a good size is for follicles Lol!!!

Updat me on your OPKs! I will start testing soon and will update. Gosh I'm praying this process doesn't take too long!! :(. TRYING to stay positive.


----------



## nik25

That's great you're being monitored! I'm not too sure about sizes either. My dh is being grouchy about doing another IUI this month so I don't know if we will or not... Ugh this sounds bad but sometimes I just wish I could freeze his sperm and use it when I need:/ lol Keep me updated when you have ur appt and on your opks! Good luck! I feel positive about this new medicine, but now a little disappointed Bc of him not wanting to do IUI. Since we both have issues, our best bet is IUI.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I got a bfp with femara and iui. It was my 4th cycle. Dh's :spermy: was low 1st 3 cycles but good on one we conceived. I love femara. I had no side effects with it. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## nik25

Thanks! And a huge congrats on your pregnancy! We aren't going for IUI this month:( but I still feel good about femera! My body keeps giving me misleading opk results every month, we are just gonna bd when we can and pray for a BFP!! I usually have 2 or 3 LH surges so u not sure what to think...


----------



## typeA TTC

I talked to DH and I guess we are going to start BD EOD beginning tomorrow even if the OPKs are negative. I'm not sure how much I trust the OPKs because I've never done them- so we might as well BD the whole time (EOD) until a positive OPK or before/after the trigger (if needed). 

I don't think my OB will do an IUI. I think he'll make me see a fertility specialist. So I'm going to go with the femara for a few cycles and then make an appointment if this doesn't work. 

I'm going to give it my best shot this month though. Scheduled a massage for this week, no caffeine, prenatals every night, using conceive plus during BD, eat as healthy as possible, no rare meat, SMEP method for after BD, and try to relax and be positive. 

Did you find the other sites with positive femara stories? Looks like it works well esp for those who had no luck on clomid. 

Lol on the freezing of the sperm! I don't think its a bad idea!! 

Did you test today? P.S. what's bad about TTCing is that it's all you think about!! Ahhh!
I really have not had many side effects until today. For a few hours this morning I could tell that something was going on. Felt twinges in the left side.


----------



## greeneyes0279

nik25 said:


> Thanks! And a huge congrats on your pregnancy! We aren't going for IUI this month:( but I still feel good about femera! My body keeps giving me misleading opk results every month, we are just gonna bd when we can and pray for a BFP!! I usually have 2 or 3 LH surges so u not sure what to think...

I ended up miscarrying that pregnancy at 11 weeks last year. I know what ya mean about the lh surges. I've had several cycles with more than 1 lh surge. Good luck!


----------



## nik25

I'm So sorry for your loss:( it is frustrating getting mixed results... I got a smiley on my clear blue digital today around 1 and now it's negative.


----------



## typeA TTC

Did an OPK this morning. Very faint line. We shall see if it gets darker as the days progress. I'm on CD9 today. 

Nik - did you test again today? Could have been the urine concentration. Idk


----------



## nik25

Yay it sounds like O is on the way! When do you usually O? I took a other test a few min ago - negative! Also I e been using a fertility monitor and it's just at high as of this morning. I'm cd 13 today


----------



## typeA TTC

OPK is still faint, if not fainter than yesterday. Not sure what's going on. :(. I don't usually O so I'm not sure what is going on. 

Are you having any sensations in your ovaries? I am, but am hoping I'm not crazy and dreaming them.


----------



## nik25

Maybe your urine was more consentrated today? Hope you get your positive this month!! I'm having some cramping today but still negative opk. I wonder if I just had a very short lh surge which Is why I only got a positive for a few hours... Guess time will tell for us both:) maybe we will O on the same day and can been tww buddies!


----------



## typeA TTC

Did you BD when you had a positive OPK? 

I'm having cramps too. I Have an u/s tomorrow morning to see what's going on and check the status of everything. I'm praying all is well. Like you, I'm still getting negative OPKs. But unlike you, i Haven't gotten a positive one yet. 

Fingers crossed for both of us. How will you know when to test for pregnancy if you don't know if you O'd? Any new news today?


----------



## nik25

It's so frustrating!!:/ I got a smiley this a.m on my opk!:) but my fertility monitor is still not peak day yet... What type of ovulation tests do you use? I use clear blue digital and I love them. Even though I've had trouble getting extra positives lol but I do like them a lot. We have actually been doing the SMEP this month on accident actually. Since I got a positive tho morning we will be today. I had cramping yesterday and now today especially. Good luck on your appt!! Keep me updated. Hopefully there will be some big follies just waiting to burst!!


----------



## nik25

Erg... Opk is now negative again! Here's how my tests have been
Cd12/ morning(-) afternoon(+) night(-)
Cd13/ negative all day
Cd14/ negative all day
Cd15/ morning(+) evening(-)
Also my ferrility monitor has only been On high and not peak yet..Does anyone hav any insight?


----------



## greeneyes0279

nik25 said:


> Erg... Opk is now negative again! Here's how my tests have been
> Cd12/ morning(-) afternoon(+) night(-)
> Cd13/ negative all day
> Cd14/ negative all day
> Cd15/ morning(+) evening(-)
> Also my ferrility monitor has only been On high and not peak yet..Does anyone hav any insight?

I would trust the fertility monitor as it measures your estrogen along with lh. Estrogen and lh both have to surge for ovulation. I had this happen back in feb. where my first response was + but didn't get the egg on monitor till days later. Ovulation happened 30 something hours later after getting egg on monitor.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I would still bd to cover your bases. Also some women never get a peak on monitor, just highs and they still ovulate.


----------



## nik25

Thanks so much!! Yeah I feel like im getting close to O, so we will bd just incase:) do you think femera will cause mixed readings?


----------



## nik25

I see in your signature that you just got your BFP!!! Yay congrats to you:)


----------



## typeA TTC

Greeneyes- congratulations!!

Nik - I'm using the target brand. I haven't invested too much yet but may after this month. I'm very nervous about my u/s tomorrow. Gosh I hope those follies have been growing!!! 

Keep us updated on the OPK results!


----------



## greeneyes0279

It didn't for me. I got a peak on my monitor with femara. I didn't conceive but for sure ovulated.


----------



## nik25

Wow...yet again- negative this morning, positive at lunch... I guess it's good that we are bd every other day:)


----------



## typeA TTC

Went for an u/s yesterday on CD 12. No mature follicles. Not even 1. We are going to look again next Thursday, but I'm likely out and do not respond to the femara. The dr said our next step would be injections. I was really hoping femara would work! Boo!

Nik- it's good you are BDing every other day because you never know!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> Went for an u/s yesterday on CD 12. No mature follicles. Not even 1. We are going to look again next Thursday, but I'm likely out and do not respond to the femara. The dr said our next step would be injections. I was really hoping femara would work! Boo!
> 
> Nik- it's good you are BDing every other day because you never know!!

Femara stopped working for me too on my 5th cycle of taking it. Went in for u/s and no follies so my re immediately started me on injections of follistim and I grew 2 follies by day 16 I think. Good luck!


----------



## nik25

TypeA So sorry:( hopefully your next scan will show an eggie:) if not I've heard those shots are awesome and will def get you to ovulate! Keep me Posted! As for me I still am getting mixed signals! This morning my opk was neg and my fertility monitor is still on high.. My boobs are sO sore thOugh. Does that usually happen before or after O?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hmm I think before O. But I'm no expert in Oing! ;). Keep us posted!

Green eyes- I read some of your TTC journal. Before IVF what do they give you to make a mature egg for retrieval? Also was IVF really bad? I feel like it has such a bad rap (pain wise), but maybe it's not that bad?


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> Hmm I think before O. But I'm no expert in Oing! ;). Keep us posted!
> 
> Green eyes- I read some of your TTC journal. Before IVF what do they give you to make a mature egg for retrieval? Also was IVF really bad? I feel like it has such a bad rap (pain wise), but maybe it's not that bad?

I did one vial each of menpour and bravelle. I used ganirelix to prevent premature ovulation. Wasn't bad at all. They sedate you for retrieval and then give you a Valium for transfer. It's not bad at all.


----------



## nik25

How's everyone doing? I'm on cd19 with still a high reading on my monitor. I go in this wed for a progesterone blood test. Also my bbs are still super sensitive!


----------



## nik25

Cd20 now again another hIgh reading


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm good. Just waiting for Thursday to see any updates. 

Are you going to ask what would cause the up and down you had this month? Hopefully you get some answers!

Keep us updated! I'm on CD 16, so a few days behind you!


----------



## typeA TTC

Sorry one question....what will the progesterone test tell?


----------



## snowflakes120

I just got my BFP on Femara yesterday! 1st round of 2.5mg on CD3-CD7 albeit along with Ovidrel trigger shot & IUI. Good luck ladies!

TypeA - Progesterone will tell you if you are ovulating. It needs to be done on 7dpo for the most accurate results. You ideally want >15 on a medicated cycles with Clomid or Femara.


----------



## nik25

Yay snowflake!!!!!! So happy for you:)


----------



## nik25

Cd21 for me still a high reading... How's everyone else?


----------



## typeA TTC

Good! I'm doing a lot of research on injectibles (since that will likely be our next step) and waiting for the ultrasound tomorrow to confirm that I did not respond to the Femara. 

When are you going to try a HPT?


----------



## nik25

I hope tomorrows u/s will be good for you! Sending prayers your way!! I've taken a couple of cheapies already lol bfn of course... But I'm not sure when I Od or if I even did:/ I got my cd21 bloods taken today and will find out how my body responded tomorrow! My bbs are still so sensitive. So fx'd:)


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh good! What will the bloods tell you (besides ovulation)? Are they testing for HCG?


----------



## nik25

Nope unfortunately, it only tests for progesterone to see if my body did Ivulate or not and how strong Ovulation was.


----------



## Bethi22

I got my first bfp after 4+ yrs ttc on letrozole. Also had Follicular u/s to check my eggs, trigger, and iui.


----------



## nik25

Wishing you lots Of luck today typeA!! Again this morning I got another high on my monitor...I'm cd22


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you! I will update after the appt. 

When do you get your results? Let me know once you get them!


----------



## nik25

Well... Crap news here:( I didn't ovulate this month at all:( my level was .04 :(. My RE will call today to schedule a consultation about what's next...


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm afraid I have crap news as well. Nothing happened. No growth. No anything. I'm still with my OB and am giving it one more round. We are going to do injections and femara to see if that might do the trick. I'm only getting 5 days of injections. So I'm not sure if that's enough.


----------



## nik25

Just a little update:) thankfully AF showed up early on cd26!! So now I'll just have a natural cycle no meds this month and still meet with my RE on oct.1. The nurse said she will be discussing IVF vs. Injectables... I definitely never thought those words would come out o her mouth:/ but I'm glad to be moving forward! How are you doing?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm still trucking along with the provera. I have about 6 more days of that. Then wait to start my period (usually 3 days) then go in for a CD3 ultrasound and then start the injections and meds. I went ahead and made an appt with a fertility specialist for November just in case. To be honest, I wouldn't mind doing IVF. What are your thoughts about it? 

Luckily I will go through the injections before you. So I will let you know what it's all about! I'll be the genie pig!

I should start my period in a week and a half.


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> I'm still trucking along with the provera. I have about 6 more days of that. Then wait to start my period (usually 3 days) then go in for a CD3 ultrasound and then start the injections and meds. I went ahead and made an appt with a fertility specialist for November just in case. To be honest, I wouldn't mind doing IVF. What are your thoughts about it?
> 
> Luckily I will go through the injections before you. So I will let you know what it's all about! I'll be the genie pig!
> 
> I should start my period in a week and a half.

I did 3 cycles with femara and injections and grew 2 nice follies each time. Hope it works for you.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Injections aren't bad at all. The needle is tiny.


----------



## nik25

Is there a better chance if conceiving on injections?


----------



## greeneyes0279

nik25 said:


> Is there a better chance if conceiving on injections?

I think it depends on the woman. If femara or clomid hasn't worked or you then I say move on to injections. Have you talked with your doctor about doing a hcg trigger shot once you have a mature follicle? It triggers ovulation.


----------



## greeneyes0279

You would of course have to be monitored and told when to do the shot.


----------



## nik25

Thanks! Clomid made me ovulate but not Conceive but femera didn't make me ovulate at all. I meet with my RE in a week to find out what the plan of action is.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm a little freaked out about meeting with the fertility specialist. I'm not sure why. I'm really comfortable with my OBGYN so the thought of another dr prodding me does not thrill me. 

Greeneyes is right. When the dr saw no mature follicles, he immediately suggested injections if I wanted since I didn't respond to the femara. I am ready to at least have a mature follicle to give conception a chance. So I said yes. 

I fear that he won't give me enough to actually make anything happen. So it may be a waste. We'll see. How much were you given green eyes?

Do you know what choice youre going to make re: IVF vs injections?

I will also be given a trigger shot if mature follies exist!


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> I'm a little freaked out about meeting with the fertility specialist. I'm not sure why. I'm really comfortable with my OBGYN so the thought of another dr prodding me does not thrill me.
> 
> Greeneyes is right. When the dr saw no mature follicles, he immediately suggested injections if I wanted since I didn't respond to the femara. I am ready to at least have a mature follicle to give conception a chance. So I said yes.
> 
> I fear that he won't give me enough to actually make anything happen. So it may be a waste. We'll see. How much were you given green eyes?
> 
> Do you know what choice youre going to make re: IVF vs injections?
> 
> I will also be given a trigger shot if mature follies exist!

What injection meds will you be taking? I did 75iu of follistim. It did the trick.


----------



## typeA TTC

Not sure yet. Should know in a week or so when I go back for the CD3 u/s. I do know that it will NOT be in a pen form. Is follisitim in a pen or do you have an actual syringe?

I'll let you know when I know. How many days did you take it? I'm taking it for 5 days.


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> Not sure yet. Should know in a week or so when I go back for the CD3 u/s. I do know that it will NOT be in a pen form. Is follisitim in a pen or do you have an actual syringe?
> 
> I'll let you know when I know. How many days did you take it? I'm taking it for 5 days.

Follistim is in a pen. I've also done menopur and bravelle. There are some other ones out there also. I did 5 days as well. To me the injections work better and faster than pills do.


----------



## typeA TTC

Thanks green eyes! I should have asked what he was going to give but I was already overwhelmed with everything else I forgot. I really hope this does the trick! Did you use the follisitim with your first?

What injections did ou take for the IVF with the twins? Congratulations by the way! When did you find out that you were having twins?


----------



## greeneyes0279

typeA TTC said:


> Thanks green eyes! I should have asked what he was going to give but I was already overwhelmed with everything else I forgot. I really hope this does the trick! Did you use the follisitim with your first?
> 
> What injections did ou take for the IVF with the twins? Congratulations by the way! When did you find out that you were having twins?

I conceived my daughter naturally and tried naturally for my second but didn't happen. With my 2nd pregnancy, which I miscarried at 11 weeks, I conceived with femara and IUI. With this IVF I used menopur and bravelle. 

I found out yesterday. Praying these babies stick.


----------



## typeA TTC

Nik- how are you?


----------



## nik25

I'm good :) awaiting out Re appt tomorrow!!! Yay I'm excited to move forward with the next step.. I'm currently on cd7. How are you? Have you started your injections yet?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm waiting on CD1. Hopefully by Wednesday I will be there! Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## nik25

Good luck! I hope she shows up soon!! I just left my RE:/ she thinks it's possible that I have PCOS but she Is questioning it Bc I'm thin. They took some bloods today to see about PCOS. Then she wants me to call when I get my next AF and said she might (depending on the blood work) put me on metformin plus clomid. We can do injections but it will cost us $3500. With only a 20% chance of conception.. Our RE told us that with our issues we both have she just recommends IVF, which is going to be about $15000. And have a 50% chance. A lot to think about... But at least I know our options now.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm sorry nik. That's a lot to think about. My dr is inconclusive about PCOS for me- I don't have ovaries with a lot of follicles in them like PCOS, no facial hair, etc. I don't know. 

That sounds like a lot for IVF although I have heard $10k consistently. 

How did you respond to Clomid? Any mature follicles? Did they check for blocked tubes?

I have a feeling we will hear the same thing when we go in a month. Part of me would like to do IVF from the beginning.


----------



## typeA TTC

I just re-read your first post in this thread. Ok so it looks like you are O'ing but the sperm isn't meeting the egg.


----------



## nik25

Just curious how things are with you? I hope AF finally showed for you:) AF showed a week early, but then also 2 weeks later she's now back again??:/ around ovulation...so Im thinking this is just now my actual period. Very confused lol


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm still waiting for AF!! I took Provera and it's not really working this cycle so I have an appt on Monday to see what next step is. But it's pretty likely that I'll have to take another round of provera. So I'm still stuck in the same place as before. 

How are you? On any meds or fertility treatments this cycle?


----------



## nik25

That stinks!! Hope AF shows for you!! I'm even more confused now!! I'm not on any meds this month, but since I had mid cycle bleeding my RE assumed this is my actual period and to start my femera today...well...this morning I got a positive opk and peak day on my fertility monitor. So I have no idea :/ I guess I'm just gonna hold off and see how this month goes. Keep me updated :)


----------



## typeA TTC

I will. If you got a positive OPK just keeP BDing! Just in case. 

I feel like the femara is what messed up me getting my AF. I took provera before starting femara and had no problems. I took it after and now I'm having issues and you had a strange cycle....things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## nik25

I agree... I've never been this screwed up on a cycle before! Well maybe this will mess our bodies up enough to actually get preggers!!;) fx'd


----------



## nik25

How's everyone doing? I'm just kinda here... Just found out that my ex and his wife are pregnant... And my husbands ex is pregnant...again(she just had a baby this year)!!! Ergggg WTH is wrong with me?? Why can't I have the one thing I've ever truly wanted in I have never experienced this. On cd12 I got a positive on my opk around noon but it was negative later that day..then on cd13 I started bleeding. (heavier than spotting, but not heavy) and now on cd14 it's still the same. I'll call my RE tin the morning, I was just curious if anyone else had this? my life!!?? Sorry for the rant.anyone else dealing with something like this?.. We've been ttc for over 3 years and this was their(my ex) 4th month ttc...


----------



## nik25

Wow not sure how the middle of that section got all mixed up... Sorry


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey Nik - I'm sorry. I know how you feel! I just had someone tell me they got prego on their honeymoon. But then I remind myself that they have no idea I'm trying to get prego too!! Ahhh it is so frustrating!

Did the RE say you can do injections or move to IVF? I would see about injections and see if that does the trick. 

As for me, I'm on my second round of provera and praying I start my period this time. I have basically wasted a month taking pills and waiting for my cycle!!! Grrr!

We have an appt with the RE in early nov. it will be our first appt. I plan on hitting the ground running and asking for as much injections, etc as she will give me. I won't take femara again bc it didn't work the first time. So I'm hoping she will work with me. I tend to be a little pushy with my drs though. 

Let me know what the RE says!

Did your RE start running tests right away or do some treatments first (like IUI, etc)?


----------



## nik25

Good to hear from you! I hope that AF shows up for you very soon! RE told us we could do either IVF or injections, but sugested we just go straight for IVF. Injections will cost us $3500 vs. IVF at $15000. so we think we will just start saving and go for IVF next year :/ but atleast there is a near future in sight lol. Heres a brief history of me and how our appts went
2009-2010 OB/Gyn ran day 3 and day 21 tests which were all normal/ HSG, all chear\Husband had SA done (showed very abnormal results) so she wanted to refer us to a RE after 1 yr and said he was basically infertile :(
2010-2011 (moved on to a new and better OB/Gyn) She did more lab work, which was normal, Imediately put me on clomid for 4 cycles, all BFN so she refered us to a RE
2012- At our 1st appt she talked to us about continuing clomid but uping the dosage and said if that didnt work after a few months to try Clomid plus IUI. so after 5 more failed clomid cycles (including 4 IUIs) we had another appt. where I had bloodwork taken (all normal) and said basically we are down to IVF or Injectables... :( but is letting me take the letrazol but it didnt work last month so im very doubtfull for next month. Sorry that was extreamly long!! Hope I didn't bore you too much! :) How has your journey gone so far?


----------



## typeA TTC

Not too long at all!! Well our journey has been short....our first cycle was last month with femara. Since it didn't work I wanted to move to injections but my freaking period won't start!!!! DH had an SA with really good results. So it's just a matter of getting my follicles to mature!! Sounds so simple....but not at all. I actually don't know if I have any other issues because I haven't been tested for much so far. 

Thankfully we have amazing insurance and will have a few shots at IVF if we need to go there. If nothing has happened by feb of next year I'll be asking for IVF. 

How was the HSG? I'm nervous about it if I have to do it!


----------



## nik25

That's awesome that your insurance covers!! My hubby is a self employeed Farmer and I am a self employeed Hair Stylist so we are just screwed when it comes to individual health insurance lol. The Hsg wasnt too bad honostly. I took an 800 mg ibprofren and I did have some minor discomfort and some cramping but nothing bad at all. I think the more relaxed you are, the better. Also, maybe ask your Dr. about clomid. I did ovulate on it but not concieve.


----------



## nik25

Well it looks like I'm not ovulated at all:(:( in having breakthrough bleeding and have to take progesterone for 10 days to get my really AF back then we can try again... Ughhh. How are you?


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm still taking the provera (progesterone). I also take it for 10 days so I'll be out of pills by the end of this week! I'm ready to get going! Feeling like this month was a waste bc I kept trying to get my period to start. Ugh!!


----------



## nik25

We are in the same boat aren't we?! Maybe AF will show for us the same day:) Do you know what the difference between provera and prometrium?


----------



## typeA TTC

It may be the generic. They are probably the same thing just different names


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfp: 2nd cycle of femara 2.5 mg. Also used preseed this month.


----------



## nik25

Did you ovulate on the first round? Thanks so much for your success story!! Congrats on your BFP!!!!Gives me much hope:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks! I did ovulate on my first round. Actually my progesterone test I said didn't o on this round, but obviously I did. :haha: I got a +opk the day before the blood test, so I guess I o'ed after that.

Good luck to you!


----------



## typeA TTC

Nik- how are you?


----------



## nik25

Good to hear from you typeA! I'm doing ok I guess. We decided we are just going to take a break and try to save $ for next year this time and do Ivf. I found out last week that three of my close friends are pregnant so I had a melt down but I will be a mommy someday just not right now. We are trying to buy a house so that will keep me occupied! How are you doing??


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm ok. Still TTCing. I finished two rounds of clomid...no mature follicle. So now. I'm on injections of follistim every night. I go back for a blood test on Sunday to see if my follicles are responding at all. If they do we will have an IUI once the follies are ready. I know how you feel about everyone else getting pregnant. It's crazy. And my favorite are the "accidents". Lovely.


----------



## typeA TTC

Nik!!!! so happy to see that you are pregnant!!! i hadn't heard from you in a while and when i checked back i saw your ticker! CONGRATS!!


----------



## nik25

Thank you!!! Yes I'm SOOOO excited:) and I did get my BFP the month after taking clomid! We had decided to put our ttc on hold for a while and bought our dream house, well two days after buying our house I found out I was preggers!! So ladies, miracles do happen! We were told we would have to do invitro. Never lose hope:) how are you doing type a???


----------



## typeA TTC

That is so awesome!!! Congrats again! I had my first IUI a few weeks ago and it resulted in a BFN. So we are trying again. Last time I only had one egg mature. Thus time I'm praying for more!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nik25 said:


> Thank you!!! Yes I'm SOOOO excited:) and I did get my BFP the month after taking clomid! We had decided to put our ttc on hold for a while and bought our dream house, well two days after buying our house I found out I was preggers!! So ladies, miracles do happen! We were told we would have to do invitro. Never lose hope:) how are you doing type a???

Congrats!


----------

